# Gendron



## 47jchiggins (Oct 5, 2015)

I picked this Gendron up from the same person who owned the Racycle....like the Racycle, I don't know anything about the Gendron. Is this the original color ? 

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2015)

Great bike Todd, I'm gonna say she was repainted, as the seat post was also painted. Who ever painted it did it a long time ago, and appears they stripped it first, as where worn, I see no paint underneath.


----------



## Rebel_56 (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome bicycle!!! Are those 28 inch wheels???


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 5, 2015)

Blistering is a sign of a repaint much of the time due to the use of house paint or some non industrial paint, and poor prep. Very nice early bike  in any case!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 5, 2015)

Rebel_56 said:


> Awesome bicycle!!! Are those 28 inch wheels???



Hey Kenny, yes they are 28s

Todd


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 5, 2015)

Neat bike, killer cranks.
I think the wheels were replaced in 1932 (from the  hub code) as I just don't believe that is the manufacturer date on this machine... I'm thinking teens actually, maybe earlier, research Gendron for more clues.
Definitely repaint, without a doubt.
Chris


----------



## filmonger (Oct 6, 2015)

Very Cool - for as many bikes that Gendron produced over the years you do not see that many and the information is a little sketchy....Do a search here on the cabe.

( Sorry None of these links worked ... I will try and fix them )


----------



## filmonger (Oct 6, 2015)

Non working links will fix and post further down the thread


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 7, 2015)

From Oliver green to Allis-Chalmers orange.......they sure did like those tractor colors. Amazing what a little goof-off can do. Note the stripe separating the orange and black.

Thanks for all who responded, still trying to nail the year down, crank says March 7 93? Or maybe 33...

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 7, 2015)

filmonger said:


> Very Cool - for as many bikes that Gendron produced over the years you do not see that many and the information is a little sketchy....Do a search here on the cabe.
> 
> Genereal Gendron info here. Most of this relates to earlier Gendron Models compared to yours - but it gives you some background at the very least.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, I am unable to open these links.......

Todd


----------



## filmonger (Oct 8, 2015)

OK Try These now 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61133-Gendron-wheels&highlight=gendron

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56285-Gendron/page2&highlight=gendron

https://archive.org/stream/bicyclingwor572819190newy#page/200/mode/2up

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54363-1908-Bicycle-offerings&highlight=gendron

http://books.google.ie/books?id=AkM...Q6AEwCDgK#v=onepage&q=gendron bicycle&f=false


----------

